# Which tattoo kit do you have and where did you get it?



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm searching to get a tattoo kit and wanted to know what everyone else has and where did you get it? I raise Alpines so size isn't a factor so much I guess.I need a kit that has both letters and numbers with it and not gonna cost me to much.So far I have checked Jeffer's and Hoegger Supply.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Try Tractor Supply


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

TSC's is $40.One bad review on it.Is that what you have Liz?


----------



## klingshirnm (Mar 3, 2011)

We have Alpines, and we use a stone .300 tattoo. They cost aroung $40 for an "outfit" which includes 0-9 and black ink with the tongs, a complete alphabet costs around $30. I believe you can get them from just about any catalog; Jeffers, Valley Vet, Hoegger supply, CaprineSupply, etc. Just some advise, when we got our USDA tattoo number, they just added the states prefix to the beginning of our ADGA tattoo, so that left us with 6 letters to put in ears. We originally bought a couple tattoo tongs that only held 4 digits, cause that was all that we could find. But, I just got a set of 6 digit tongs. I found them through Vally Vet, and they cost the same as the 4 digit ones. They also come with some blank digits when you don't need all 4 or 6 digits.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have seen the really inexpensive tattoo kits or pliers. Are they worth the effort if you are only going to use them a few times a year? We'll only be tattooing our kids 4-H doelings.... So I'd really hate to have to spend so much on this when it can go towards getting some other things the goaties will need.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OK looking at Jeffers catalog...

There is a small animal tattoo kit and standard tattoo kit.

Small animal it says is good for meat goats which is what I have, but the size is 5/16th, it can also come with ear release for a few dollars more.

Then there is....
Standard tattoo with 3/8th and the option of having it w/revolving head/ear release. 

Wouldn't the 3/8th be better?

Thought I'd ask since this is something I will probably try to invest in next month, but I don't want to spend too much $$ on something I won't use very often...


----------



## klingshirnm (Mar 3, 2011)

I just looked up jeffers, and I am not sure what the revolving head is. But, any of the outfits would be ok. If you were going to use them a lot I would suggest looking into stone brand. I have had very good results from them and I know of a pig farmer that uses a big tattoo hammer that is stone and has gone through the whole set of numbers(1through 9999) more than a few times with only a few issues, but those were from dropping them. You might want to also check ebay or craigslist.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is the one i have from Hoegger http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/ ... t=0&page=2


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not going to be using it a whole lot.Maybe about 10-20 times a year.That's a nice one and I like how everything comes with it even a case to keep it in.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

It is a nice kit and since it came together, I didn't have to worry about forgetting something. I don't us it alot, yet I wanted something that lasted. I hate having to "rebuy" stuff. It was $70, so not a bad deal.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Well considering I would spend $40 on a kit but still need to spend another $30 for letters..I think it's the better deal  I need to buy some things to make cheese from Hoegger anyhow so I guess I'm gonna throw that in the cart to. Oh wont my hubby be happy on all I'm spending our income tax on :laugh: Well he got a new tv so it's only fair  This is a need anyhow!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd only be using it maybe 3-5 times a year....LOL Right now just for 3 doelings that my kids plan to use for 4-H.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Maybe you can borrow one from someone HoosierShadow?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I tried looking on craigslist and ebay and this is what I found http://cgi.ebay.com/Goat-Dog-Rabbitt-Ta ... 4ce5504769.
I got my cart ready to check out at Hoegger's but want to keep looking.Lotta moolah for one tool


----------

